# Looking for Player for DMing-Training use of FoundryVTT Game B1 or B2 for 5e



## Lefi2017 (Jan 14, 2021)

[LFP] B1 or B2 5e FoundryVTT Use-training​
Looking for 4 players for Wednesday 20.01 and Friday 29.01 at 4 pm CTE for either into the unknown or keep on the borderlands to improve my Deming skill on Foundryvtt (level 1) Estimated 4 Hours
 The two dates are independent training games they are like one-shots to see how far you can go and for me to improve my use of the foundery
What am I’m doing is running a 4-hour dungeon crawl based on a 5e conversion of one of the classic modules by goodman games (Mabey every 2-weeks) to learn how to use foundryvtt better and more efficient
so it is a loose fun Dungeon crawl game
You can bring a level 1 PC or use one of my pregens
Chat will be based on my Discord channel I will give out later
Questions? Intrest?








						[LFP] B1 or B2 5e FoundryVTT Use-training
					

looking for 4 players for Wednesday 20.01 and Friday 29.01 at 4 pm CTE for either into the unknown or keep on the borderlands to improve my Deming skill on Foundryvtt (level 1) Estimated 4 Hours  The two dates are independent training games they are like one-shots to see how far you can go and...




					forums.forge-vtt.com


----------



## MNblockhead (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks like I missed this, by I would have loved to take part. 

I've been running a campaign use Foundry and would love to see how other DMs are using it for 5e games and it would help to have more experience with Foundry from the player side. Should you ever run another sessions to test or practice or share what you are doing in Foundry, PM me. 

Note that I can't commit to an ongoing campaign, but am interested in participating in one-shots if schedules align.


----------



## Lefi2017 (Jan 18, 2021)

Update now searching for Wednesday 20th 4pm cte and Friday 29th 4 pm cte


----------

